
Can an artificial intelligence machine be conscious? (David Mumford blog, 2019) - tezka
http://www.dam.brown.edu/people/mumford/blog/2019/conscious.html
======
tezka
Insights from famed algebraic geometer and Fields medalist David Mumford, who
has also worked (and co-authored a book) on Pattern Theory (statistical
computer vision).
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Mumford](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Mumford)

